# Husband gets texts from ex 10 times



## buttersnips (Apr 17, 2012)

a day? is that normal? I mean they have kids together but isn't that overdoing it just a bit?

And lately he tells me he's discontent but he tells me to not take it personally. Okay. But why do I always have to feel like its me and our life together?

Buttersnips


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

A little over the top IMHO....

What do you mean by your second paragraph?

My H's ex thinks she still has him by the cahunas...that's just the way it is sometimes...


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Agreed, what does your second para mean?

Ten texts a day every day seems a bit much unless the kids are in crisis, but maybe she doesn't trust him with the kids? Are you privy to the content of these texts? If it's all "why were you 5 minutes late picking Joey up from band practice", I wouldn't worry so much.

My H's ex likes to harangue him via text when she is having a bad day, for example. He rarely responds. Is your H responding ten times a day? If not, it's probably something he's just learned to ignore.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

God damned exes...


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I'll second that one, Candie!


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, really! My H's ex wanted to stay at OUR house on her way through the city! Wanted to be chauffered around as well! 

"I hope I can count on you to pick me up at the airport and then also, drop me off at the bus station...oh and if I need to overnight, can you check with CandieGirl of that would work...?"

Phuck me! I mean REALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who DOES that? It happened 4 weeks ago and I am still floored. Floored.

Fookin' exes...


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Hey, I'd have Ex over for a cup of coffee anytime --- and then I would surreptitiously spit in it.

But I'm not a nice person.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

I can't imagine why they'd need to text each other 10x a day. I don't even text my husband 10 times a day!


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Hey, I'd have Ex over for a cup of coffee anytime --- and then I would surreptitiously spit in it.
> 
> But I'm not a nice person.


Me neither...

I never used to be this way with exes. I've always found it uncomfortable on some level, depending on the history...but I am definitely getting more and more crotchetty in my old age...


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> Me neither...
> 
> I never used to be this way with exes. I've always found it uncomfortable on some level, depending on the history...but *I am definitely getting more and more crotchetty in my old age*...


You're just getting wiser.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

You know, I'm no spring chicken, I've dealt with plenty of exes. We all have em, and mostly I'm fine. People grow, people change, relationships wax and wane. But this woman, who was mean to my H for years and years and years in a way that he is still damaged from?

I wouldn't p*ss on her if she were on fire.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I hear you lamaga...my H's ex stole the kids, and now he barely knows them...what drives me nuts is that he seems to have this 'water under the bridge' attitude, whereas I have the 'tie a big cement block around her neck and push her OFF the effing bridge' attitude...

He tries soooo hard to be friendly and civil, and bends over backward to accomodate, I guess he is still afraid of her on some level. Or afraid she'll alienate the kids even further, not that it's even possible, at this stage.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Oh, yeah, same here. She knows he'll cave because he worries about his kids. Thank God they'll be 18 in 9 months...


----------



## Santa (May 31, 2012)

CandieGirl said:


> Well, really! My H's ex wanted to stay at OUR house on her way through the city! Wanted to be chauffered around as well!
> 
> "I hope I can count on you to pick me up at the airport and then also, drop me off at the bus station...oh and if I need to overnight, can you check with CandieGirl of that would work...?"
> 
> ...




I FEEL YA!!!!!!! My wife things its fine for he ex to stay with us every few months a a week at a time, even while I am outof town! Everyday I would work while they hang out in pool and drink and grill... 

She seems to think I am the ONLY person in the world that thinks this is not ok... lol


Good to know I'm not!!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Hey, Santa, send us her phone number


----------



## Santa (May 31, 2012)

My wife and her ex discuss EVERYTHING including MY finances and OUR personal buisness. 

She even had HIM teach our son to swim and use the potty while I was out of town... She said she thought this would would make me happy...... yeah not so much...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Santa said:


> I FEEL YA!!!!!!! My wife things its fine for he ex to stay with us every few months a a week at a time, even while I am outof town! Everyday I would work while they hang out in pool and drink and grill...
> 
> She seems to think I am the ONLY person in the world that thinks this is not ok... lol
> 
> ...


And for some reason you allow him to stay and enable this behavior.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Santa said:


> I FEEL YA!!!!!!! *My wife things its fine for he ex to stay with us every few months a a week at a time, even while I am outof town! Everyday I would work while they hang out in pool and drink and grill... *She seems to think I am the ONLY person in the world that thinks this is not ok... lol
> 
> 
> Good to know I'm not!!


This sounds straight out of some lifetime movie, not at all a real life situation.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Santa said:


> My wife and her ex discuss EVERYTHING including MY finances and OUR personal buisness.
> 
> She even had HIM teach our son to swim and use the potty while I was out of town... She said she thought this would would make me happy...... yeah not so much...


Lifetime movie!!!


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Santa, I don't want to hijack this thread but I have to say...

She wouldn't be back in MY house with all those shenanigans. No way no how.


----------



## Santa (May 31, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> And for some reason you allow him to stay and enable this behavior.




Your right..... ugggg 

Not anymore though...


----------



## Santa (May 31, 2012)

A Bit Much said:


> Santa, I don't want to hijack this thread but I have to say...
> 
> She wouldn't be back in MY house with all those shenanigans. No way no how.



Your right.. I keep seeing how foolish I am thinking she got the message when I filed for divorced and moved on and now she wants to work things out, but it appears to be just more of the same.. Just last night, I come home and take her out to diner, she starts drinking and contimnues once we get home (as always) and ends up killing a liter of vodka and passing out on back porch until 3:00am, while I take care of the 3 yr old..

Guess the only good thing is I am there to take care of our son..


----------

